# Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.10.09



## Schwedenfreak (28. September 2009)

Hi liebe Angelkollegen,

wir (3 Raubfischspezies) woll(t)en am 02.10.2010 und 03.10.2010 dem Zander auf den Gewässern Haringvliet, Volkerak und Hollands Diep auf die Schuppen rücken (natürlich catch & release).

Nach einem Anruf beim Campingplatz www.bovensluis.nl/ vor 3 Wochen schien alles ganz easy zu sein.

Hütte direkt am Wasser bei Willemstad sei mietbar, Boot kann dort getrailert und am Steg bei der Hütte angelegt werden.

Alle telefonischen Auskünfte stellten sich als Unsinn heraus.

Es gibt keine Verbindung zu den o.g. Gewässern + keine Trailerstelle vor Ort am Campingplatz und das Boot darf man auch nicht direkt an der Hütte festmachen.

Wir wollen aber trotzdem losziehen. Wer kann uns mit Tipps zu folgenden Punkten kurzfristig helfen:


Wo kann man gut übernachten, bestenfalls so, dass man abends und am nächsten Morgen nicht trailern muss?
Kennt ihr eine gute Trailerstelle? Die Trailerstelle bei Numansdorp an der Brücke der A29 sieht auf Google-Earth recht sandig aus. Ist sie nur mit einem 4x4 befahrbar?
Wo kann man einen Vispas besorgen? Kenn ihr gute Angelgeschäfte in der Nähe?
Folgende Hengelwinkel konnte ich finden. Sind die gut?
http://www.bhconline.nl/
+
http://www.megafish-megacarp.be/
+
*Hengelsporthuis Jurgers*
*st Catharinaplein 16*
*4611 TS Bergen op Zoom*
​
Vorausgesagt ist eine Windstärke von 4? Ist bei einem solchen Wind dort Vertikalangeln überhaupt sinnvoll möglich?
Wie schnell darf man da fahren? Gibt es ein Tempolimit? Führerschein ist vorhanden.
 
Vielen Dank schon mal. Wenn einer einen besseren Gewässertipp parat hat, der viel versprechend klingt, dann nur zu.

Beste Grüße vom Schwedenfreak


----------



## zorra (29. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

dat planen wir aber noch mal NEU.... die Zeit habt ihr Sa.5Wst.abnehmend zu So.auf 4Wst....und dann über denBommel www.Schaapsweide.nl und vorher Papiere und Infos besorgen und bei 5-4Wst kannst zu Hause bleiben.#6
Gruss zorra


----------



## Schwedenfreak (30. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi zorra,

der Wind ist kein Problem.

Sämtliche Infos über den Vispas + Liste über alle Gewässer findet man unter http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas

Den Vispas kann ich bei mir um die Ecke (Kerkrade) in dem  Angelgeschäft 
http://www.bergsma-online.nl
kaufen. Auf der Seite gibt es auch sehr interessante Infos über das Angeln in den Niederlanden. Händler war am Telefon super nett.

Deinen Link kann ich nicht öffnen.

Das Trailerstellenproblem haben wir leider noch nicht gelöst, vielleicht gibt mir ja noch jemand einen Tipp oder wir finden vor Ort eine Lösung.

Darf man auf den genannten Gewässern eigentlich auch Schleppangeln? Kennt einer einen guten Campingplatz mit mietbarem Wohnwagen oder eine Unterkunft in der Nähe?

Beste Grüße

Schwedenfreak


----------



## krauthi (30. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

gerade der wind sollte dort  eurer größtes problem sein
windstärke4-5   ist dort schon lebensgefährlich 
das sind wellen wie   auf offener See

mehr als  wie  BFT 3   lässt dort kein angeln zu


----------



## zorra (30. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

....in den Bommel gibt es eine Zeltplatz die vermieten auch kleine Häuser für Angler in der nähe kann man auch slippen und schleppangeln erlaubt...denkt an den Wind.
gr.zorra


----------



## Schwedenfreak (30. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi zorra,

vielen Dank.

dem Vispas, den wir in Kerkrade erhalten haben, ist nur eine Gewääserkarte von Limburg beigefügt.

Das hat zur Folge, dass wir nur in Limburg angeln können. Der Vispas ist nur mit einer entsprechenden Gewässerliste gültig. Daher haben wir unseren Trip erstmal auf die Maasplassen bei Wessem verlegt.

Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank. Sobald wir die Gewässerliste von Zeeland haben, gehts los zum Haringvliet.

Mit dem Wind ist kein Thema. Mit unserem Boot (60 km/h + seetauglich) haben wir schon ganz andere Windstärken "durchgemacht" und das auf Gewässern mit viel mehr Angriffsfläche (z.B. Vänern, Fegen, Sommen, Bolmen in Schweden).

Beste Grüße

Schwedenfreak


----------



## bertman (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Na ob das mit dem Backtrolling dann noch so klappt 

Aber ihr werdets schon wissen.

Gruss Robert


----------



## Heiko112 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Waren auch schonmal bei guter 4 aufem Volkerak. Gezielte Vertikale Köderführung ist dann nicht möglich. 

Schleppfischen vielleicht. Und die 60 Km/h helfen euch nicht die Bohne wenn ihr mit dem E-Motor vollgas rückwärts fahrt und der Wind euch vor oder Seitwerts schiebt. 


Aber wenigstens geht ihr nicht unter, ist ja Küstentauglich.


----------



## Schwedenfreak (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Moin, moin,

wir waren doch am Haringvliet und Hollands Diep.

Wind war, wie erwartet, kein Problem. Wellen waren maximal 1 Meter hoch. Allerdings braucht man da schon ein schnelles Boot, um über die Wellenrücken zu fliegen und nicht mit dem Bug einzutauchen. Von führerscheinfreien Angelbooten würde ich abraten.

Wir trafen aber auch zwei Belgier, die mit dem Belly-Boat (!) unterwegs und erfolgreich waren (und das nach eigenen Angaben jedes Wochenende). Die wussten,was sie taten. Beeindruckend.

Beste Stelle war an der Brücke der A29. Dort war auch ein Guide mit seinem Kunden. Die waren auch von 5 bft unbeeindruckt und zogen sogar noch ins Volkerak ab, wo die Windangriffsfläche noch größer war.

Klassisches Vertikalangeln lief gut. Köderfrabe fluogrün zog.

Faulenzermethode sowie Schleppangeln mit und ohne Downrigger brachten keinen Erfolg.

Die u.g. Trailerstellen habe ich in dem Großraum gefunden.

So, und jetzt stelle ich meine Akivitäten hier auch wieder ein. Bin echt enttäuscht (nicht von zorro). Ich habe hier Rat gesucht und statt Rat nur Bedenkenträger gefunden, ohne irgendeinen konstruktiven Ansatz. In anderen Ländern (und ich unternehme viele Angelreisen) kenne ich ein solches Verhalten nicht. Da wird auch gerne mal aus dem Nähkästchen erzählt und man hilft sich unter Fischern.

Der Angeltrip selbst war super und ich werde ihn in Kürze wiederholen. Frei nach dem Motto: Nicht labern, machen.

Beste Grüße

Der Schwedenfreak

*Alblasserdam*, ten oosten van de jachthaven WSV Alblasserdam (078)6913563, Plantageweg 35, kleine boten bij hoog water; Bootservice Korteland b.v. Polderstraat 9a (De Noord)
*Alphen a. d. Rijn*, D. Schellingerhoudt (0172)444539 , Ondernemingsweg 11 en een helling aan de Zegerplas. 
*Ameide*, aan de nieuwe loswal (Lek).
*Arkel*, WV De Gors (0183)564036 aan de Linge. Niet-leden moeten betalen.
*Barendrecht*, Marina Barendrecht, Achterzeedijk 1a (kmr 987 Oude Maas).
*Battenoord (Nieuwe Tonge)*, WV Battenoord (waarschijnlijk via Zeilschool Aquafun (0625)303813) Battenoord 1, Grevelingenmeer, niet gratis. 
*Bergschenhoek*, zie Bleiswijk hieronder.
*Bergse Plassen*, zie Rotterdam en de Rotte.
*Binnenmaas*, Recratieoord De Binnenmaas, Vrouwenhuisjesweg 7a, Mijnsheerenland   (in de zomermaanden toegangsgeld).
*Bleiswijk*, openbare betonnen helling naast de Pekhuisbrug aan de Rottedijk (Rotte). Het adres is Rottekade. Zodra je het Lage Bergschsebos inrijdt via de Kooilaan,staat het aangegeven op de borden: "trailer of boot helling". Het ligt tussen Bleiswijk en Bergschenhoek. LET OP om te traileren moet je een dijkje oprijden met een fietspad. Let dus op de fietsers! Er is parkeergelegenheid.
*Den Bommel*, WSV Het Bommelse Gors (0187)612224 (kleine boten).
*Boskoop*, WSV De Gouwe (0172)213494, Berkenweg 110, (betalen voor openen slagboom).
*Brielle*, jachthaven De Meeuw, Batterijweg 1 en scheepswerf Moerman (0181)412105, Meeuwiszoonweg 2 (Brielse meer).
*Brielse Meer*, N-oever ten W van de Brielse brug aan de Staaldiepseweg, jachthaven de Kruitkreek, Nieuwe Veerweg; jachthaven Molenhaven (0181)414171; jachthaven WSV Hairt-Hille (0181)662872; Camping De Krabbeplaat, Oude Veerdam 4; WSV Nautica (0181)662830, Visserijweg 7.
*Dordrecht*, 1) Ten zuidoosten van het eiland van Dordt langs de Nieuwe Merwedeweg net voorbij het kruispunt met de Noorderelsweg ligt de Oosthaven (heel klein haventje) met een trailerhelling (Nieuwe Merwede tussen kilometerraai 972 en 973). 2) Nabij het natuurgebied de Merwelanden is aan het eind van de Baanhoekweg een helling die met hoogwater makkelijk te gebruiken is. Je komt direct op de Merwede tegenover Sliedrecht. De helling is gratis. Auto en trailer staan wel onbewaakt. 
*Giessen-Oudekerk*, IJsclub Sint Moritz (niet op zondag) Binnendamseweg 77A aan de Wijde Giessen.
*Goeree-Overflakkee*, Stellendam, helling van bootvisvereniging Delta Marien bij "Deltahaven binnen" thv de snacktent, voor zoetwater en openbare helling "Deltahaven buiten" voor op zee, thv de reddingsboot. (Haringvliet, Volkerak-randmeer, Grevelingenmeer).
*Goudswaard (Korendijk)*, in de jachthaven van WSV Goudswaard (0186)694115 (tussen kmr 1007 en 1008, Spui en Beningen).
*'s Gravenhage*, Madepolderweg bij de parkeerplaats aan de Madestein, watertjes van het Westland.
*'s Gravenzande*, alleen voor leden rijdt WSV 's-Gravenzande de boot met een trekker het strand op en het water in.
*Grevelingenmeer*, openbare helling bij Strand Grevelingendam; aan de Brouwersdam in de havens Springersdiep en op de Middelplaat (thv strand de punt) en thv de punt.
*Hagestein*, openbare helling in de afgesneden rivierarm aan de N-zijde, ten O van de afsluitdam (Lek).
*Hardinxveld-Giessendam*, Bouwmeester Watersport, Binnendams 40 (Beneden Merwede).
*Heerjansdam/Barendrecht*, Marina Barendrecht, Achterzeedijk 1a (kmr 987 Oude Maas).
*Hellevoetsluis*, aan het Haringvliet bij de Haringvlietdam.
*Herkingen (Grevelingenmeer)*, jachthaven van WSV Herkingen (0187)669623, Molendijk 42 en Herkingen Marina, Kaaidijk 29.
*Heukelum*, jachthaven De Wiel (0416)662599, Scheepswerf 2 aan de Linge.
*Kaag*, Jachtwerf Hoogenboom, Julianalaan 72b (Eijmerspoel, Kagerplassen). Zie ook Warmond.
*Katwijk a/d Rijn*, de Botenhal, Valkenburgseweg 30 en Seafury, Valkenburgseweg 40.
*Koudekerk a/d Rijn*, Rust Roest caravanstalling (071)3412417, Hoogewaard 151 (niet gratis).
*Kralingse Plas*, WV Aeolus (010)4520789, Eendrachtstraat 81; WV Boudewina (010)4521240, Kralingseplaslaan 127; Kralingse Zeilclub (010)4522080, Langepad 25; Jachthaven Kralingseplas (010)4521858, Kralingseplaslaan 121; Jachthaven Het Oosten (010)4523581, Langepad 35; WSV Rotterdam (010)4520078, Langepad 27; Rotterdamse Zeilvereniging (010)4529503, Kralingse Plaslaan 113.
*Krimpen a/d Lek*, openbare helling op industriegebied De Zaag net over de brug links (vrij steil).
*Leiden*, zie Leidschendam.
*Leiderdorp*, WSV Doeshaven aan de Does (sedert 2005 niet meer in gebruik, alternatief: Koudekerk a.d. Rijn).
*Leidschendam*, jachthaven De Vlietopper (071)5611989, Rietpolderweg 12, begin van de haven stuurboordzijde; W.S.C. Vlietland, Rietpolderweg 11; Recreatiegebied Vlietland openbare helling. Met de auto komend vanaf rijksweg A4 de afslag Zoeterwoude-Dorp/Recreatiegebied Vlietland, verder de borden volgen. Vanuit Leiden vanaf de Europaweg de afslag Recreatiegebied Vlietland (De Vliet).
*Lisse*, jachthaven De Poel (0252)212410, 3e Poellaan 99 (Haarlemerringvaart).
*Maasdam*, openbare helling aan het begin van de Polderdijk (Binnenmaas)


----------



## krauthi (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

[QUOTE = Schwedenfreak; 2667403] 

So, und jetzt stelle ich meine auch wieder ein Akivitäten hier. Bin wirklich enttäuscht (nicht von zorro). Ich habe hier Rat Rat gesucht und gefunden statt nur Bedenkenträger, ohne Irgendeine Konstruktive Ansatz. In anderen Ländern (und ich unternehmen viele Reisen Angel) kenne ich nicht ein solches Verhalten. Da wird auch gerne mal aus dem Nähkästchen und erzählt den Menschen hilft sich unter Fischern.


Der Schwedenfreak
 

[/ QUOTE]  #h#h#h#h#h#h

mit sicherheit nicht in einem öffentlichen forum   da du  sonst mal ein Top gewässer gehabt hast 

du kommst hier ins forum  und dein erster beitrag ist vollgespickt mit fragen   die jeder hier nur ungern weiter gibbt  und erwartest  das  hier  aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert wird 

 was denkst du wie lange  dan so ein gewässer    noch so einen  klassen fischbestand  hergeben wird 

also Schwedenfreak  reisende soll man nicht aufhalten


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

ciao ne!


----------



## Schwedenfreak (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hallo liebe Freunde des anglerischen Gedankenaustauschs,

da haben wir doch was gelernt:

In einem Forum darf man keine Fragen stellen und schon gar nicht viele. Bestenfalls wabert eine amorphe Masse mit Allgemeinplätzen durchs World Wide Web.

Es gilt scheinbar einen Mikrokosmos zu schützen. Hier handelt es sich aber nicht, wie vordergründig geäußert, um den Schutz von Gewässern. Hier geht es vielmehr um den Schutz eines Gedankenguts, welches mich eher abschreckt als anzieht.

Ich habe nicht nach bestimmten Ködern, einer Köderführung oder Ähnlichem gefragt. Ich wollte nur wissen, wo man pennen und trailern kann und welche Papiere man wo bekommt. Alle Fragen konnte ich dann doch beantworten. Hilfe kam von vielen Seiten, nur nicht ernsthaft über dieses Forum. Stattdessen hatte ich das Gefühl mit meiner Mama über etwas zu reden, worüber ich gar nicht reden wollte: „Kind, pass bloß auf die gefährlichen 5bft auf.“

Was mich aber wirklich ärgert ist, dass ich „zitiert“ werde und dieses Zitat scheinbar absichtlich (ich glaube nicht, dass das das Portal war) mit Fehlern durchsetzt wurde. Motiv genug es jetzt zu tun. Ich verrate das Geheimnis der Geheimnisse. Wie fischt man eigentlich vertikal?

Ganz einfach. Kann jeder, der ein Boot hat. Man zieht einen Gummiköder oder Schaufelschwanz auf einen speziellen Bleikopf mit Haken auf. Sekundenkleber an der Verbindungsstelle ist gut. Die Farben gelb/rot, weiss/rot und Fluogrün mit Glitter haben sich schon vielfach bewährt. Wenn die Köder unten aufgeschlitzt sind, ist das gut für die Aktion. Manche nutzen auch noch einen zusätzlich montierten „Angstdrilling“ (in den Niederlanden ist die Anzahl der Haken begrenzt). Beim Schwanzende haben sich schlangenzungenartige Ausformungen bewährt. Das Ganze lässt man an dünner geflochtener Schnur um diese Jahreszeit so um die 10 – 15 Meter ab, bis es den Grund berührt. Man zieht den Köder so 10 – 20 cm über Grund hoch und bewegt ihn möglichst langsam auf und ab, wenn es nicht die Wellen schon tun. Um ein unerwünschten Wechsel der ausgewählten Stelle zu vermeiden, kann man Elektromotoren mit Fußsteuerung nutzen oder einfach ankern. Letzteres bringt auch Erfolg. Ab und an sollte man den Boden noch mal berühren, um zu sehen, dass man noch in der richtigen Höhe fischt und das macht den Zander hier und da zusätzlich beißfreudig. Die Bisse erfolgen meist in der Ruhephase. Als Rute haben sich kurze Ruten mit weichen Spitzen bewährt. Gute Stellen sind Kanten, an denen ein Echolot Fische anzeigt, die kurz über Grund stehen.

Tja, jetzt ist es raus und die Gewässer bald leer.

Beste Grüße vom

Schwedenfreak


----------



## Heiko112 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Bor ey, du Petze !


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Tim78 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Boh ! Ist der gut man ......
Also an alle Anfänger mit der 2,70 Gfk Schale ab aufs Wasser bei der Windstärke 5bft braucht
ihr nicht mal mit der Rute Arbeiten, da fängst die Zander von ganz alleine....
Hab vor Jahren die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht kein Führerschein nen 6Ps und bei Sturmwarnung aufs kleine Belt raus war echt super gerade wegen des verschenkten Spritgeldes .Und das angeln erst von Brückenpfeiler zu Brückenpfeiler hab aber echt noch nen 30cm Dorsch gefangen das war mir das Leben echt wert .
Spaß bei Seite man möchte Sinnvolle Tipps geben und keinen in Gefahr bringen .Wäre dankbar gewesen wenn man mir nicht gesagt hätte auf s kleine Belt kannst immer drauf da gibt es immer ne Windstille Ecke .


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



Schwedenfreak schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des anglerischen Gedankenaustauschs,
> 
> da haben wir doch was gelernt:
> 
> ...




#rIch fall vom Hocker!! Wat geht denn mit dem??


----------



## bertman (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi,

ich denke, dass hier einige Leute sind, die auch vom Vertikalangeln in Holland ein bißchen Ahnung haben. Unter anderem so Leute, die fast jedes Wochenende aus dem Sauerland, dem Ruhrgebiet oder gar noch weiter in die Niederlande kommen um zu Angeln. Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass sich die Leute hier alle irren, kann man natürlich machen, was man will. Aber meine Erfahrung und sicherlich auch die der Anderen hier hat gezeigt, dass ein Vertikalen im eigentlichen Sinne ab ca. 4 Windstärken nicht mehr möglich ist. Wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist, sollte man es einfach überlesen  und weiterhin angeln gehen. Der Erfolg gibt einem natürlich Recht! 
Auch die holländische Angelprominenz sucht sich bei so einem Wetter eine Ausweichmöglichkeit! Das kann ich Dir versichern.

Soviel dazu 
Im eigentlichen Sinne ist das Vertikalen ja so gedacht, dass man beim langsamen "Strecke" zurücklegen den Köder sehr grundnah (0-20cm darüber) präsentiert. Wie das bei einem Meter Wellengang funktioniert frag ich mich gerade. Vielleicht gibts da nen super Trick, ich hab ihn allerdings noch nicht bekommen. Aber vielleicht kannst du uns ja hier weiterhelfen. 

Ich freu mich auf eine Meinungsaustausch,

Gruss Robert


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Ich war letztens bei vier Windstärken auf dem Goimeer.
Mit 30 g so gerade eben wenn man Glück hatte Grundkontakt.
Klar konnte man angeln, aber Spass hat es keinen gemacht.
Meine Ausbeute war übrigens ein kleiner 30er Barsch...|supergri


----------



## Heiko112 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@ Bertman good Posting

Waren dort auch schon bei 4 und 5 Stärken ausser in den Windgeschützen Bereichen ist bei 4 Böig 5 dort kein halbwegs ordentliches Angeln möglich.

Wobei wir auch unsere Fische bei um die 5 Meter Wassertiefe gefangen haben.

Kommenden Monat geht es wieder für ein Wochenende in die Ecke wenn der Wind es zu lässt ansonsten geht`s hier nochmal aufem Fluss wo der Wind nicht so entscheidend ist.


----------



## zorra (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

....alle NKS und NKR Fischen werden bei 4-5 abgesagt auf Windanfällligen Gewässer und das hat nichts mit den Booten zu tun sondern mit Sicherheit und unkontrolliertes angeln....lieber einmal verzichten auch wenns schwer fällt.... das Leben ist kurz genug.#6
Gruss zorra


----------



## novus (6. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi Schwedenfreak,

Warnungen und gutgemeinte Ratschläge gehören bei bestimmten Gewässern aber auch zu nützlichen Tips. Das solltest du niemandem verübeln. 

Die Botschaften von krauthi gehört natürlich nicht dazu. Der würde dir wahrscheinlich auch abraten, wenn BFT 1 - 2 "bläst". Seine Begründung ist doch eindeutig genug.


----------



## krauthi (6. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

hallo Novus  oder soll ich besser  sagen Joachim  !!!!!!!!!!!!

versuchts du nun hier auch die schleimige art   des stänkerns  ???????


----------



## krauthis7 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

aber bestimmt nicht lange ,die fackeln hier nicht so lange wie woanders


----------



## vg11 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hallo Joachim. 
Haben wir ein Forum gefunden, wo wir noch leser für deine Beiträge gefunden haben? Mal sehen wie lange noch. Aber solltest Du weiter so ne sch*** schreiben, wirst Du wohl auch hier vor die Wand fahren. 

Gruß
Vlado

P.S. Warum meldest Du Dich eigentlich nicht unter dem Nick Joachim hier an...?


...Ach ja, wurde ja gesperrt!!!


----------



## novus (6. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@ Krauthi u. Krauthis7

????????  versteh nur Bahnhof  !!!!!! keine Ahnung, was ihr meint! Habt ihr ein Problem ????


----------



## krauthis7 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

jouwww alles klar jetzt einen auf .blond machen


----------



## novus (6. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@ VG11

Noch so einer! Sach mal, habt ihr euch abgesprochen????
oder wollt ihr mich verarschen???

Dann nehm ich das mal mit Humor!!!!


----------



## svitti (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



novus schrieb:


> @ VG11
> 
> Noch so einer! Sach mal, habt ihr euch abgesprochen????
> oder wollt ihr mich verarschen???
> ...




Pass auf kleiner klug*******r Joachim irgen wie hast du ein am deckel oder nicht Las dich mal untersuchen Hat schon vielen menschen geholfen in meinen augen bist du nichts aber wirklich nur nichts .


----------



## novus (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@svitti, VG 11, krauthis7, krauthi

Ruhig Blut, Jungs? Wir sind HIER in einen vernünftigen Forum, wo jeder seine Meinung sagen darf! Also, was ist euer Problem? Ich bin gerne bereit,mit euch hier öffentlich darüber zu reden, solange ihr ehrlich und sachlich bleibt. Also, wo drückt der Schuh?

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir die Kuh nicht vom Eis bekämen, oder? Wir sind doch alle gestande Männer, haben das gleiche Hobby und doch bestimmt auch die selben Ansichten über die Vertikalangelei und den Umgang mit dem Fisch!

Gruß
NOVUS


----------



## svitti (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



novus schrieb:


> @svitti, VG 11, krauthis7, krauthi
> 
> Ruhig Blut, Jungs? Wir sind HIER in einen vernünftigen Forum, wo jeder seine Meinung sagen darf! Also, was ist euer Problem? Ich bin gerne bereit,mit euch hier öffentlich darüber zu reden, solange ihr ehrlich und sachlich bleibt. Also, wo drückt der Schuh?
> 
> ...




Eins Sage ich dir erstens bist du ein kaot hoch 1 zweitens hast du bei uns in Forum das gleiche mist geschrieben wie hier und dritens hoffe für dich sehr das du bald gesund wirst .
Tust mir Leid erlich .
Von schreiben in sahen vertikalangeln habe ich von dir noch nie gelesen nur Vorschläge Kritik uns mist .
Ich mache dir ein Vorschlag ok

Du machst dir ein eingenen vorum auf und unterhälts dich mit dir selber dan wirst du vieleicht dan begreifen  das du ein dachschaden hast .

Jetzt kann ich auch ne verwarnung bekommen ist mir egal aber jeder hier in boarde mus mal wiessen das du geistig  krank bist .


----------



## novus (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



svitti schrieb:


> Eins Sage ich dir erstens bist du ein kaot hoch 1 zweitens hast du bei uns in Forum das gleiche mist geschrieben wie hier und dritens hoffe für dich sehr das du bald gesund wirst .
> Tust mir Leid erlich .
> Von schreiben in sahen vertikalangeln habe ich von dir noch nie gelesen nur Vorschläge Kritik uns mist .
> Ich mache dir ein Vorschlag ok
> ...




Tja, was soll man da sagen? Schön hier im AB? Jungs, seit ihr immer so drauf? SAGT DOCH EINFACH KLAR UND DEUTLICH; WAS EUER PROBLEM IST!!!!!!!!

EINE EINZIGE KONKRETE ANTWORT WERDET IHR DOCH GEMEINSAM ZUSTANDE BRINGEN, WENN IHR EUCH SCHON GEMEINSAM AUF MICH STÜRZT!!!


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

was gehtn hier ab?
leute mal ruhig bleiben sonst hagelt es gleich verwarnungen ...

wenn ihr euch nicht mögt, geht euch doch einfach aus dem weg.

grüße, david


----------



## svitti (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



novus schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man da sagen? Schön hier im AB? Jungs, seit ihr immer so drauf? SAGT DOCH EINFACH KLAR UND DEUTLICH; WAS EUER PROBLEM IST!!!!!!!!
> 
> EINE EINZIGE KONKRETE ANTWORT WERDET IHR DOCH GEMEINSAM ZUSTANDE BRINGEN, WENN IHR EUCH SCHON GEMEINSAM AUF MICH STÜRZT!!!





Genauer Gesagt ..

*ACHTUNG LIEBE AB GEMEINSCHAFT DIESER MAN HIER IN BOARD 
IST GEISTIG KRANK UND VERSUCHT IM FOHREN STREIT ANZUFANGEN UND KRITISIEREN :
JOACHIM WAR DAS DEUTLICH GENUCK
*​


----------



## krauthi (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

jetzt kommt mal wieder runter und lasst bitte diesesn tread nicht ausarten

es gibt die möglichkeit der PN und das ganze hier hat nichts mehr mit dem vertikalfischen in Holland zu tuhen 

zu einer person kann ich nur noch sagen wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen


----------



## novus (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Svitti,

das hier ist ein FORUM und so sollte man sich hier benehmen.


----------



## novus (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



svitti schrieb:


> Genauer Gesagt ..
> 
> *ACHTUNG LIEBE AB GEMEINSCHAFT DIESER MAN HIER IN BOARD
> IST GEISTIG KRANK UND VERSUCHT IM FOHREN STREIT ANZUFANGEN UND KRITISIEREN :
> ...




Sehr sachlich, Krauthi. Hast du noch mehr Leute im Gefolge, die sich in dieser Art u. Weise hier präsentieren? 

Das kann ja richtig heiter werden! Bin gespannt, wie lange die User hier sich sowas gefallen lassen. 

Gruß


----------



## svitti (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



novus schrieb:


> Svitti,
> 
> das hier ist ein FORUM und so sollte man sich hier benehmen.






wir sehen uns am wasser #6

An Ab Admins ihr könnt mein Ascount Löschen.


----------



## novus (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



svitti schrieb:


> wir sehen uns am wasser #6
> 
> Darf ich mal dezent nachfragen, wie ich das verstehen soll??
> 
> Die o.g. Gewässer befische ich häufig und möchte dort entspannt meinem Hobby nachgehen, natürlich nur, wenn DU es mir gestattest!


----------



## micha1581 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@ svitti

hey, wie wäre es wenn du deinen Acount selber löschst. 
ich habe mir den Thread drei mal durch gelesen, und der einzige der hier einen kranken eindruck macht und streitet bist du.

wenn die leute hier so ******* sind dann meld dich doch wo anders an. 
Amen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

das ist ja unterhaltsam hier...kann mich nur kaputt lachen...macht weiter so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Svittis Wunsch bin ich nachgekommen und an alle anderen hier:
Wer sich nicht benehmen kann oder will, darf immer mit Verwarnungen oder Sperrungen rechnen....


----------



## vg11 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@Micha1581

Warum svitti so reagiert hat, hat andere Hintergründe, die ich hier nicht weiter anreissen werde. Diese Ausdrucksweise hat er normalerweise nicht. Ist nämlich ein Pfunds Kerl.

Gruß
Vlado


----------



## novus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Da ich nicht nachtragend bin, kann ich nur sagen:

Ich find´s auch schade, das svitti so seltsam reagiert hat und nun nicht mehr hier User ist. Aus meiner Sicht war das unnötig. Er muß da was in den falschen Hals bekommen haben und hatte sicher nur einen schlechten Tag oder falsche Informationen, denke ich. Aber nu ist zu spät. 

Aber ich denke, es gibt sicher ne Möglichkeit, das er sich mal wieder anmelden kann. 

Gruß


----------



## novus (9. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



Schwedenfreak schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des anglerischen Gedankenaustauschs,
> 
> Ich habe nicht nach bestimmten Ködern, einer Köderführung oder Ähnlichem gefragt. Ich wollte nur wissen, wo man pennen und trailern kann und welche Papiere man wo bekommt. Alle Fragen konnte ich dann doch beantworten. Hilfe kam von vielen Seiten, nur nicht ernsthaft über dieses Forum. Stattdessen hatte ich das Gefühl mit meiner Mama über etwas zu reden, worüber ich gar nicht reden wollte: „Kind, pass bloß auf die gefährlichen 5bft auf.“
> 
> ...





Das war das eigentliche Thema von Schwedenfreak und seine absolut nachvollziehbare Kritik, die nicht alle betrifft, die geantwortet haben.

Wenn ich an seiner Stelle gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich genauso geärgert. 

Die Informationen, die er brauchte, sind keine Geheimnisse, die es zu schützen gilt. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die erst kürzlich mit der Angelei am Hv begonnen haben und auch stark von dem Wissen und der Erfahrung anderer Angler profitierten, weil sie eben genau diese Infos bekamen. 

Und genau diese Leute stellen sich jetzt bei der Beantwortung solcher Fragen in  diesem Tread auf die Hinterbeine und mauern. Damit nicht genug, bekommt der Themenstarter dann noch unfreundlich hinterher gerufen: "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten."

Das ist kein schöner Umgang miteinander und daher fand ich die Kritik von Schwedenfreak absolut berechtigt. Was man selbst in Anspruch nimmt, sollte man auch anderen gönnen. 

Das Resultat dieser unfreundlichen und überflüssigen Verhaltensweise gegenüber Schwedenfrak ist, das er jetzt seinerseits hier auch keine Infos mehr einstellt. Da der HV aber ein sehr gutes Gewässer ist, hätten mich seine Infos, Erfahrungen und Fänge  hier sehr interessiert. Die wird er nun hier nicht mehr posten. Man könnte abschließend auch zu dem Schluß kommen, das es genau das war, was man bezwecken wollte.

Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, wer am Wochenende am HV gefischt hat, wird schnell klar, warum hier Infos über dieses hervorragende Gewässer in dieser Art behandelt werden. 

Gruß


----------



## micha1581 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

|good:

ich denke das damit jetzt alles gesagt ist und das man die Sache hier beenden sollte

gruß micha


----------



## novus (10. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hast recht, micha1581. Ist ja auch alles gesagt.

Ich erlebe hier im AB nur gerade eine völlig neue Welt.

Hier kann man eine eigene Meinung haben und diese auch ruhig und sachlich posten, ohne von nem Admin, nem Mod und so 2 - 3 netten  Helfershelfern aus ihrem Dunstkreis auf primitivste Weise angemacht zu werden.

Für mich ist das im Moment hier wie Weihnachten und Ostern an einem Tag. Daher haben mich die letzten Postings auch in keiner Weise getroffen, bin noch ganz andere Gangarten gewöhnt. Ein Bruchteil davon gab´s ja gerade in diesem Trööt als Kostprobe!

Meinungsfreiheit gibt´s nicht in jedem Forum, musst du wissen. In manchen bestimmt der Admin, was du zu denken hast. Und wehe, du bist nicht auf Linie. Junge, dann gibt´s Dampf!

Mir wurde die Stimmung im AB immer grusellig geschildert. Kann mich aber bisher nicht beschweren, ist doch ganz nett und fair hier. 

Gruß an alle und gute Fänge!


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (10. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@novus

Kenne die Situation zwar nicht, frage mich aber wie du als Unschuldslamm dann schon 2 Verwarnungen haben kannst. Deine Art kommt mir auch etwas suspekt vor. 

Naja, Happy Fragging noch.


----------



## goeddoek (10. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Komisch - kaum sieht's hier nach Ruhe aus, musst Du nachhaken, oder was ?

Lass mal gut sein


----------



## novus (10. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi goeddoek,

ist schon i.O., ich kann die Verwunderung von Megabass  über meine Verwarnung in so kurzer Zeit hier im AB verstehen.

Ich habe mich kürzlich etwas derbe gegen Guiding in NL ausgesprochen und daher von leguan8 ne Verwarnung bekommen. War falsch, hab ich eingesehen. In Zukunft mach ich´s besser.

Das andere Theater hier hat ne Vorgeschichte, über die ich mich nicht auslassen kann und will. Würde euch auch nicht interessieren. Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommen überall mal vor, kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man damit umgeht. 

Ich hoffe, das dieser Zirkus nicht hier beim AB weitergeführt wird und die Leute sich beruhigen. Im Moment werden noch meine Aussagen, die ich hier mache, Wort für Wort in einem anderen Forum veröffentlicht, kaum, das ich sie hier eingestellt habe. Schon seltsam, da derjenige, der die Aussagen kopiert, hier gerade gelöscht wurde. 

Wenn´s jemanden glücklich macht, mir ist es wurscht. 

Ich denke aber, das beruhigt sich mit der Zeit. Ich freue mich jedenfalls, hier sein zu dürfen und finde bisher dieses Forum echt ok.

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfreak (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hallo Freunde des gemeinschaftlichen Vertikalangelns,
hi Novus,

zwischenzeitlich war ich noch 2 x am Haringvliet. Das Angeln dort ist sehr spannend und wir waren sehr erfolgreich.

Unsere Fänge konnten wir durch die Wegnahme von Karabinerwirbeln und den Einsatz des Rapalaknotens sowie von Fluocarbonvorfächern steigern. Die Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten zur Angelmethode des Vertikalfischens werden in der vorletzten Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "Fiskejournalen" genau beschrieben. Dazu muss man aber schwedisch können.

Ein Tipp: Die Bleiköpfe können bei schnellerer Drift ruhig etwas schwerer ausfallen und die Farbkombination gelb/orange mit Glitter lief gut.

Wir befischten bisher nur die Stellen des Haringvliet an der Brücke der A29. Wir sind nicht weiter gekommen, da es so gut lief. Die 2 "Kollegen" mit dem Bellybooten waren auch wieder da. Schön anzusehen. Eine gute Trailerstelle - auch für größere Boote mit wenig Tiefgang - findet sich genau dort (Numansdop). Es angeln bei wenig Wind dort viele, was dem Spass und dem Erfolg keinen Abbruch tut. Die Stellen sind mit dem Echolot leicht zu finden. Die meisten Angelkollegen dort sind freundlich und winken zurück.

Bilder werde ich nicht einstellen, um uns Ärger zu ersparen. Das nächste Mal werden wir uns mal das Volkerak vorknöpfen.

Beste Grüße vom

Schwedenfischer


----------



## novus (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Danke für die Info, Schwedenfreak. Die Stellen um die Brücke sind bekannt gut. Die Trailerstelle ist im Sommer recht problematisch, da oft belagert von Jetski-Fahrern. Da gab´s auch schon mal richtig Zoff mit den Jungs.

Mit Fluocarbon hatten auch schon viele Ärger. Dünn ist riskant wegen der Hechte und dick, naja, nicht mein Fall. Hatte mit gutem, dünnen Stahl auch nicht weniger Bisse.


Wünsche dir gute Fänge weiterhin, das Volkerak kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfreak (20. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Moin, moin,kennt einer ne gute Stelle zum Trailern am Volkerak? Oder muss man die Schleuse vom Haringvliet aus benutzen?Beste Grüße vomSchwedenfischer


----------



## novus (20. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Zum Volkerak die Schleuse nutzen.

Wenn du/ihr öfters in die Gegend fahrt: Das Gooimeer ist auch nicht zu verachten. Höre in den letzten Tagen von sehr guten Durchschnittsgrößen, deutlich über dem HV oder Volkerak.


----------



## Schwedenfreak (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi Novus,

danke, hab mich mal über das Gooimeer schlau gemacht. Hört sich gut an.

Die Seite 

http://www.baitrebelsalmere.org

ist dazu sehr informativ. Da steht eigentlich alles drin, was man wissen muss. Nur nichts zur Trailerstelle. Kennst du da eine?

In meinem Gebietsverzeichnis zum Angelschein steht auf Seite 144 drin:

"Het Haringvliet incl. het gedeelte aangeduid als het Vuile Gat tusen de Haringvlietbrug bij Numansdorp en de Haringvlietsluizen. Uitgezondered is het Ventjagersgaatje."

Über das Hollands Diep finde ich nichts. Kann man auch dort und im Bereich von Willemstad angeln?

Wie sieht es mit dem Gooimeer aus? Braucht man da eine gesonderte Lizenz?

Beste Grüße vom

Schwedenfreak


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



Schwedenfreak schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Gooimeer aus? Braucht man da eine gesonderte Lizenz?


 
Nein, der normale Vispas reicht



Schwedenfreak schrieb:


> ist dazu sehr informativ. Da steht eigentlich alles drin, was man wissen muss. Nur nichts zur Trailerstelle. Kennst du da eine?


 
Gooimeerdijk-west


----------



## novus (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi Schwedenfreak,

das Gooimeer ist  r i c h t i g  gut! 

Einige deiner Fragen hat Tommy-Engel schon richtig beantwortet. Ich slippe immer im Jachthafen von Almere.

Habe einige PN´s bekommen mit der Biite, hier keine Info´s über Gewässer öffentlich zu posten. Wenn du Fragen hast, schreib mir einfach ne PN, dann regt sich keiner mehr auf und ich muß nicht jeden Tag 20 PN´s mit gleichen Inhalt lesen.

Gruß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## minden (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

...das Goimeer is auch richtig tief....würde mir zu der Jahreszeit ein anderes Revier suchen wo die Zander nicht so tief stehen....


----------



## novus (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Das stimmt allerdings!

Gehe mal davon aus, das bekannt ist, das Zander nur releast werden können, wenn sie OBERHALB von max 10 m gefangen werden.

Alle Fische, die aus tieferem Wasser kommen, haben meist keine Chance und sterben. 

Guter Hinweis, minden!

Gruß


----------



## minden (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Ganz so crass ist es glaube ich nicht, aber man sollte seine Grenzen kennen....und je tiefer man fischt desto höher die Gefahren der Trommelsucht...auch bei 9 Meter sollte man schon langsam drillen....aber auf 13m hast du schon sehr gute Chancen Zander zu "verangeln"

Muss dann jeder selber mit sich ausmachen wie weit er geht...soll ja auch teils Gewässer oder Wetterabhängig sein, aber wenn man sieht das es nicht geht, sollte man es lassen und andere Gewässer fischen. Sehe in Holland genügend Leute (auch genügend Holländer) denen es egal ist und die trotz mehrerer Zander mit großen Augen und Magensack im Schlund einfach weiterfischen#d und diese einfach schnell releasen....da sollte man sich sagen, wenn man so tief geht und solche Zander an der Rute hat, gibts halt mal einen für die Pfanne...


----------



## novus (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Wenn mal alle Leute so denken würden wie du, basti.

Bin morgen mit 2 Ufer-Spinnfischern draußen, die noch nie vom Boot gefischt haben. Wir werden bestimmt wieder ne Menge Leute sehen, die über den richtig tiefen Löchern stehen. 

Hab meine Cam mit. Das könnte nächste Woche  lustig werden ....


----------



## krauthi (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

wenn man  mit der  einstellung "   einen fisch mit  zunehmen  " angeln geht  kan man auch  über  deine sogenannte tiefen löcher angeln


----------



## novus (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Das ist wohl klar! 
Würde man zu der Einstellung zurück finden, könnten sich die Zanderbestände schnell erholen. Dann ist bei 2 Fischen pro Angler Schluß und die anderen Zander würden nicht verangelt. So war´s ja früher, zu Zeiten des lebenden Köfis,  auch.
Und da waren die Zanderbestände deutlich besser als heute.


----------



## minden (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Naja...leider ist es nicht verboten dort zu fischen...demnach machst du dann nur Fotos für dein eigenes Archiv....da hat man ja nicht wirklich was von, denn man weiss ja eh das im Winter sehr viele Leute ihr Gewissen für 3 Monate einfrieren...

Das Problem bei mir ist nicht, das ich mal gegebenfalls nen Zander mitnehmen müsste,...sondern das es z.B. nen 90er sein könnte den man aus einem Loch holt und dann verangelt...da hät ich dann nen großes Problem mit.


----------



## krauthi (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

das ist eben das Risiko  was man eingeht wen man  an diesen stellen angelt


----------



## novus (21. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Der 90er kann dir auch in 8 m Tiefe an den Haken gehen und Trommelsucht haben, basti. Das ist kein Argument gegen die "Tiefseefischrei".

Die Jungs stehen über den Löchern, weil sie Stückzahlen machen wollen. Für Stückzahlen gibt´s Anerkennung, das ist das Problem. Für ein, zwei Fische für die Pfanne wirst du blöde angemacht, sonst nix.

Früher wurde nur für die Pfanne geangelt und die Bestände waren mehr als ok. 

Als es in NL noch kein c&r gab, wäre kein Mensch auf die Idee gekommen, Zander zu fangen und daraus einen Volkssport zu machen. Diese perverse Stückzahlangelei ist doch erst entstanden, als die Vertikalanglei erdacht wurde. Da waren plötzlich ungeahnte Fangmengen möglich und folgerichtig  entstand dann c&r, weil man sonst nach 10 Minuten hätte ausslippen müssen.

Gruß


----------



## minden (22. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@krauthi
Deshalb lass ich es ja

@Novus
Klar ist das u.a. (m)*ein* Argument dagegen...
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Zander von 8m Trommelsucht hat ist mit Sicherheit wesentlich geringer als wenn ich einen auf 15m plus ziehe....


----------



## Schwedenfreak (22. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi zusammen,

danke Tommy für die Infos.

Der Satz in der Gewässerliste

"Het Haringvliet incl. het gedeelte aangeduid als het Vuile Gat tusen de Haringvlietbrug bij Numansdorp en de Haringvlietsluizen. Uitgezondered is het Ventjagersgaatje."

ist für mich immer noch ein Rätsel.

Das Hollands Diep wird nicht erwähnt und man darf ja eigentlich nur die Gewässer befischen, die in der Liste zum Vispas stehen. Gehört das Hollands Diep zum Haringfliet? Wie weit darf man von der Brücke der A 29 in Richtung zur Deltalandschaft Biesbosch und wie weit in Richtung Rotterdam angeln?

Beste Grüße vom

Schwedenfreak


----------



## Schwedenfreak (22. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

sorry, natürlich nicht Rotterdam sondern Hellevoetsluis...


----------



## Grxzlx (24. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



Schwedenfreak schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde des anglerischen Gedankenaustauschs,
> 
> da haben wir doch was gelernt:
> 
> ...




ich finde deinen Beitrag sehr gut, das stimmt hier was du sagst, die meisten machen so einen Hehl um ihre angelplätze als wären sie Staatsgeheimnis nummer eins, dabei fahren sie alle zum größten teil zum haringsvliet mit eigenem Boot und Echolot.
Klar es gibt auch andere gute Plätze wie der Hafen von Gennep etc.

Das ist eben die Deutsche Mentalität, vorsicht ich bekomme nicht genug ab! Sorry das ich das so schreibe muss, ist ebr meine Meinung.


----------



## micha1581 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Sorry das ich das so schreibe muss, ist ebr meine Meinung.


 
du hättest dir das ja auch verkneifen können. hier war grad wieder ruhe. das thema ist vom Tisch.
wenn dir dieses thema so unter den nägeln brennt dann mach damit nen neuen Thread auf.
Da kannst du dich dann austoben. 

Ist nicht böse gemeint aber es nervt einfach.

vg micha


----------



## novus (25. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



Gryzli schrieb:


> die meisten machen so einen Hehl um ihre angelplätze als wären sie Staatsgeheimnis nummer eins



@Gryzli

Da hast du was falsch verstanden. Schwedenfreak hat nicht nach Angelstellen am Hv gefragt, sondern nach Slippstellen, Unterkünften und Taktiken.

Genaue Angelstellen oder Hot Spots muß sich jeder selbst erarbeiten, die bekommt man nicht frei Haus geliefert, da hat krauthi absolut recht. Aber danach hatte Schwedenfreak wie gesagt auch nicht gefragt. 

Warum du diesen alten Kaffee jetzt wieder aufwärmst, ist mir nicht ganz klar?;+ Das Thema war längst abgeschlossen und die Stimmung hier wieder ok. Schwedenfreak postet auch wieder und damit is doch nu auch alles im Lot....Poste doch lieber mal was von deinen Erfahrungen am Hv, falls vorhanden.

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfreak (25. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi,

naja. Die Antworten auf meine Fragen, die ich bekommen habe, wurden mir im nicht öffentlichen Bereich mit dem Hinweis gegeben, dass ansonsten der Druck, der ausgeübt werde, zu gross sei. Das Ganze scheint sich nur vordergründig beruhigt zu haben.

Nun die Antworten für alle:

Die "Landelijk Lijst van Viswateren" erlaubt das Fischen in folgenden Gebieten:

Auf Seite 107: Gooimeer (da fahren wir dieses Jahr noch hin)
Auf Seite 144: Haringvliet (von den Schleusen bis zur Brücke Numansdorp, lohnt sich ein Angeln in der Nähe von Hellevoetsluis? (da kann man prima im Cape Helius mit Hafenplatz übernachten)
Auf Seite 160: Volkerak (mit Angaben, welche Gebiete geschützt sind)
Auf den Seiten 169/170 (Hollands Diep / Biesbosch)

Trailerstelle für das Volkerak wohl in Heen (war noch nicht da, schau ich mir mal an).

Beste Bleiköpfe für das Vertikalfischen: Fire Balls mit Stringer.

Vielleicht fühlt sich ja mal einer ermuntert, selbst Infos öffentlich beizusteuern. Wir Angler sollten zusammenhalten. Habe außerdem gehört, dass 2010 die Schleusen des Haringvliet geöffnet werden sollen und der Salzgehalt massiv erhöht werden soll. Die Auswirkungen bleiben abzuwarten. 

Beste Grüße

Schwedenfreak


----------



## zanderzone (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



Schwedenfreak schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> naja. Die Antworten auf meine Fragen, die ich bekommen habe, wurden mir im nicht öffentlichen Bereich mit dem Hinweis gegeben, dass ansonsten der Druck, der ausgeübt werde, zu gross sei. Das Ganze scheint sich nur vordergründig beruhigt zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ich finde immer, jeder sollte das selbst für sich heraus finden! Wir haben auch unsere Stellen, Köder, Bleiköpfe und Technik selbst herausgefunden!
Warum alles ausplaudern? Wär doch dann viell zu einfach!!!
Und so einfach, wie Schwedenfreak es geschrieben hat ist es bestimmt nciht.. das haben schon viele gesagt.. es gibt wichtige dinge beim führen zu beachten.. von wegen hoch und dann kurz halten und dann wieder runter..


----------



## novus (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Wir sind hier in einem Anglerforum und da sollte es selbstverständlich sein, das man sich gegenseiig mit Informationen versorgt. Dazu gehören auch Infos über gute Gewässer, Köder, Montagen, Ruten und Rollen, Slippstellen, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, Anfahrtswege, Sperrgebite, Schonzeiten usw. 
Wer hier nur Informationen saugt, aber selbst keine liefert oder nicht bereit ist, anderen zu helfen, hat den Sinn eines solchen Forums nicht verstanden.

Niemand muß hier seine absoluten Topstellen oder Hot Spots verraten, das ist wohl klar. Die sollte sich jeder Angler selbst erarbeiten, das gehört einfach zum Angeln dazu.

Wenn hier allerdings per PN gefordert wird, keine Infos über ein bestimmtes Gewässer zu posten, ist das schlichtweg unkameradschaftlich. Man zeigt damit, das man ein bestimmtes Gewässer und den Fischbestand möglichst für sich alleine haben will. Klar wird der Angeldruck auf ein Gewässer steigen, wenn es populärer wird. Aber der Angeldruck auf ein anderes Gewässer wird sinken, weil jetzt eben dort nicht mehr so viele Leute fischen. Mit andern Worten: Die Angler verteilen sich besser, was insgesamt dem Fischbestand nutzt, insbesondere den grenznahen Gewässern. Ich finde es daher gut, wenn jetzt möglichst viele Angler bereit sind, auch mal weitere Strecken z.B. zum Hv zu fahren, da sie in den grenznahen Gewässern nicht mehr so erfolgreich fischen können.

Ein schlechter Scherz ist allerdings, wenn hier Leute, die in den grenznahen Gewässern regelmäßig Treffen (ähnlich einer Butterfahrt) veranstalten und dazu alle möglichen Leute über Internet einladen, ihrerseits dann hergehen und keine Infos über Gewässer verbreitet sehen wollen, die sie selbst gerade erst mit Hilfe anderer Kollegen für sich entdeckt haben und wo man wesentlich besser fängt als in den bisher beangelten grenznahen Gewässern. 

Erst werden die grenznahen Gewässer durch massive Werbung, durch Guiding und durch solche "Butterfahrtenorganisatoren" platt gemacht und wenn dort nix mehr zu holen ist, verkrümmelt man sich still und leise zum Hv, Gooimeer, Volkerak oder Hollands Diep. Aber über diese Gewässer dürfen dann keine Informationen gepostet werden, denn dort will man ja möglichst alleine Fische fangen und seinen Spaß haben.

Ne, ne, Jungs, so nicht! Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, die oben genannten Gewässer einmal selbst zu befischen. Dort macht angeln noch richtig Spaß. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum die NKS an diesen Gewässern abgehalten wird und so mancher nicht möchte, das Infos über diese Gewässer die Runde machen. Es ist weiter zu fahren und dort auch manchmal recht windig, aber es lohnt sich in jedem Fall. Lieber 1 x im Monat zum Hv oder einem der anderen Gewässer und dort vernünftig angeln und fangen als 4 x im Monat nach Wessem oder Asselt und dort nur Schneider bleiben.


Gruß


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Guter Beitrag!
Die meisten "Vertikalangler" wüssen wahrscheinlich gar nicht wie Vertikalangeln geschrieben wird, wenn sie ihre Informationen nicht auch aus solchen Foren wie diesem bezogen hätten.


----------



## Schwedenfreak (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi novus,
hi Mr. Sprock,

Hut ab. Genau so ist es.

@Zanderzone: Doch so einfach ist es (wenn man einen oder zwei Zander für sich als Erfolg verbucht und daran scheitert es schon bei so manchem Kilofischer). Ich hatte schon oft Zander mit einer Rute gefangen, die nicht geführt wurde (allein durch Wellenbewegungen).

Unter dem bereits genannten Link

http://www.baitrebelsalmere.org

kann man unter den Unterpunkten "Tips und Informatie" und "Technieken" auch einen guten Einstieg in eine verbesserte Köderführung finden und die Köder werden mit Fotos veröffentlicht (Niederländer sind insoweit wohl entspannter). Wie bereits angesprochen, der Haltung "was ich mir selbst hart erarbeitet habe, muss sich jeder andere auch hart erarbeiten" kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Man muss dann nur mal weiterdenken, wie weit sich die Menschheit dann entwickelt hätte...

Ich kann nur jeden Anfänger ermuntern dort zu fischen. Hier fängt jeder seinen Fisch. Zugegeben, der Anfänger mit Glück und Geduld, aber es ist ein guter Einstieg.

Nicht alles was als Kunst dargestellt wird, ist auch eine.

Beste Grüße vom Schwedenfreak


----------



## zanderzone (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Ach, sag nich so was Schwedenfreak!!!

Ich rede auch gar nicht vom HV oder Gooimeer ich rede von den grenznahen Seen, wo jedes We sowieso schon 15 Boote drauf stehen.. wenn wir die hier noch platt treten würden, dann is dort bald nichts mehr mit Fischen. und diese seen sind 10000 mal kleiner als das HV!
Im HV oder Gooimeer, da sind so viele Zander drin, da macht der eine oder andere Tipp auch nichts aus! 
trotzdem sage ich: Jeder sollte es selbst teste, so wie es viele Angler vorher auch gemacht haben!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi,
ich denke mal es ist immer vom Gewässer abhängig ob man Tipps weitergeben sollte oder nicht , so wie Zanderzone schon schreibt , an riesigen Gewässer kann man bedenkenlos mitteilen wo der Fisch steht.
Aber wenn jemand hier an einen kleinen See der Maas gute Fänge hat und dieses veröffendlicht ist eine Woche später nichts mehr zu fangen , besonnders wenn der Fisch nicht zurückgesetzt wird.
Es ist lange nicht mehr so wie früher das genug Fisch da ist , vor gut 5 Jahren noch dachte ich auch die Maas sein unerschöpflich was Zander angeht , weitgefehlt , Zander ist an einigen Streckenabschnitten selten anzutreffen.
Und gute Fangstellen sollte man sich erarbeiten , ich fahre auch oft nur Plätze an um zu testen , halte das Echolot im Auge und fange oft nichts dabei.
Wäre dann ja zu einfach für andere wenn man dann eine fängige Stelle einfach so ins Forum stellt wo man selber vielleicht Tagelang nach gesucht hatte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

erzählt doch wo ihr die fische fangt, muss doch jeder selber wissen.Einige werden es noch lernen und andere lernen es leider nie @ novus.


----------



## novus (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

@megabass

Junge, entspann dich. Sind genug Fische für alle da, man muß nur wissen, wo.:q

Ich angel jetzt seit 23 Jahren in NL und kann dir versichern, es gibt immer noch genug gute Gewässer und Hotspots......

Gruß


----------



## zanderzone (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Dann freuen wir uns alle!


----------



## Schwedenfreak (28. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hi,

die Mass im Raum Aachen ist hier kein Thema.

Hotspots wurden nicht verraten.

Ich freue mich, dass unsere Angelkollegen im Ausland offener sind. Hoffentlich liest kein Niederländer die Beiträge unserer hochgebildeten Artgenossen.

Beste und letzte Grüße

vom Schwedenfreak


----------



## BSZocher (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



Schwedenfreak schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ich kann nur jeden Anfänger ermuntern dort zu fischen. Hier fängt jeder seinen Fisch. Zugegeben, der Anfänger mit Glück und Geduld, aber es ist ein guter Einstieg.
> 
> ....



Richtig!
Wenn schon dann auch am richtigen Wasser.
Der Weg lohnt sich #6


----------



## Raubfischjäger95 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

hallo zusammen,
wollte auch hier mal fragen ob man sich am haringsvliet und volkerak ein boot mit motor leihen kann und wann ja, wo?
gruß rené


----------



## micha1581 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

schau mal bei " Visplanner.nl " rein. da wirst du geholfen


----------



## BSZocher (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Moin!
Wie schaut es denn dort oben (H-Vliet Folkerak) aus mit Eis auf den "Teichen" und den Slippen?
#h


----------



## Raubfischjäger95 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

hallo zusammen,
na hier hat sich ja schon lang nichts mehr getan.
hätte da mal noch eine frage 
und zwar ob es an haringsvliet und volkerak erlaubt ist zu schleppen vom boot?
würde mich über antworten freuen.
gruß rené


----------



## discobarsch (25. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

hallo,
weiss vielleicht jemand ob man für haringvliet, hollandsdiep und volkerak schon einen motorbootschein-see braucht oder reicht dort noch der motorbootschein-binnen?
des weiteren hab ich mal von radar-reflektoren gehört. weiss um ehrlich zu sein nicht genau was das ist und schon gar nicht ob das pflicht ist?
weiss da jemand mehr?

vielen dank im vorraus für eure hilfe


----------



## Chris F (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Hallo
Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wo genau da die Slipstellen sein sollen?
Hab auf google alles abgesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## zanderzone (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

http://www.trailerhelling.com/

Da findest du jede Slippe in Holland!! ;-)


----------



## Chris F (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



zanderzone schrieb:


> http://www.trailerhelling.com/
> 
> Da findest du jede Slippe in Holland!! ;-)



Zanderzone, du bist der beste!!!


----------



## forest27 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hallo,
> weiss vielleicht jemand ob man für haringvliet, hollandsdiep und volkerak schon einen motorbootschein-see braucht oder reicht dort noch der motorbootschein-binnen?
> des weiteren hab ich mal von radar-reflektoren gehört. weiss um ehrlich zu sein nicht genau was das ist und schon gar nicht ob das pflicht ist?
> weiss da jemand mehr?
> ...



Das wäre wirklich interessant !


----------



## pl8nl8s (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Der Binnenschein reicht für die Haringvliet vollkommen aus #6


----------



## pl8nl8s (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln auf Zander (Haringvliet, Hollands Diep, Volkerak) am 02.10. + 03.1*

Und Radarreflektoren glaube Ich nur bei Segelbooten die in See stechen? 
Müsstest Du einfach mal Googlen 

Genau wegen den o.g Gewässern mache Ich demnächst meinen Bootsführerschein Binnen.


----------

